# Guitar for new player



## maureenkitto (Jul 19, 2010)

Hello there, a few months ago I purchased a cheap ukulele and started teaching myself how to play. I can't stop playing/practicing this great little stringed instrument...it's so fun! However, I find the range seriously lacking, even though I restringed it with low-G tuning. After much consideration, I decided to move to an acoustic guitar for the greater range and thicker sound.

Buying my beginner ukulele wasn't too much of a problem because it was so cheap. I had no idea what to look for or test out in the music store because I'd never played a stringed instrument before, and for $40 it wasn't too much of a risk. Now that I have a bit more experience, I can tell my ukulele doesn't stay in tune for very long (or even when I go up the fretboard), and buzzes on certain frets. With a bit more experience, I know what to look for in my next ukulele in terms of action, size, etc., but I'm at ground zero with guitar.

I was wondering how you chose your first guitar when you were first starting out. The problem is that I don't know a single person who plays guitar so I can't borrow one and take my time with it. I feel like I need to play for a while and familiarize myself with the guitar before being able to make an informed decision on a purchase, but first I need buy a guitar to learn to play! Where do I start?


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

maureenkitto said:


> Hello there, a few months ago I purchased a cheap ukulele and started teaching myself how to play. I can't stop playing/practicing this great little stringed instrument...it's so fun! However, I find the range seriously lacking, even though I restringed it with low-G tuning. After much consideration, I decided to move to an acoustic guitar for the greater range and thicker sound.
> 
> Buying my beginner ukulele wasn't too much of a problem because it was so cheap. I had no idea what to look for or test out in the music store because I'd never played a stringed instrument before, and for $40 it wasn't too much of a risk. Now that I have a bit more experience, I can tell my ukulele doesn't stay in tune for very long (or even when I go up the fretboard), and buzzes on certain frets. With a bit more experience, I know what to look for in my next ukulele in terms of action, size, etc., but I'm at ground zero with guitar.
> 
> I was wondering how you chose your first guitar when you were first starting out. The problem is that I don't know a single person who plays guitar so I can't borrow one and take my time with it. I feel like I need to play for a while and familiarize myself with the guitar before being able to make an informed decision on a purchase, but first I need buy a guitar to learn to play! Where do I start?


Hey there, and welcome!

As for your question, my first guitar was the coolest looking <$400 guitar I could find, which I later realized wasn't exactly a good way of sorting things out.

If you're in Ottawa, there are a few good stores like Spaceman, Lauzon and Steve's which will have a pretty large selection. You can always take some time to go to the stores and try a few different types of guitars out to see what works for you or not. Remember, just because you're trying it out doesn't mean you have to buy it. Take your time and try to play as many different guitars as you can.

Alternatively, a good idea might be to rent a guitar for a week or a month so you can try it at your leisure instead of in a store. That will give you a good benchmark to compare other guitars too.

Lastly, don't be afraid to try larger guitars. My partner's mother bought a Parlour-sized guitar because she didn't think she could play a Dreadnought. Now she hates the thin thinny sound of her Parlour and wants to pick up a Dreadnought. My partner, for that matter, is about 5'3" and she loves Jumbo-sized guitars even though she literally disappears behind one when she's playing them. It's all a matter of comfort and how much you like the sound.

For a first guitar, I wouldn't concern myself too much about what kind of wood is used in construction or any of that sort of stuff. Sure a solid wood topped guitar will sound better than a laminate, but as a first instrument, I would focus on your personal comfort with the instrument and its appeal to you rather than its features.


----------



## maureenkitto (Jul 19, 2010)

Thank you for getting back to me so quickly! I agree that I should try and play as many different guitars as I can, but the problem is that I don't know how to play. It's sort of like buying a car: you can't test drive a car if you don't know how to drive...but to learn how to drive first you have to have access to a car. People usually borrow a car to learn, because everyone tends to know at least one person with a car. My problem is that I don't know anyone who plays guitar. I think I'll take your suggestion to rent one.

I also have a small build and small hands, so I was looking at the Seagull "folk" size (which, after much research, appears to be the best choice for a beginner like me and in my price range), but I'll definitely consider a larger one on your advice.


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

Stay with the uke. Don't give up on the little critter. It is an astonishingly versatile instrument. Listen to Lyle Ritz or Otah-san or James Hill. Yeah, I know, the guitar has a bigger range, but you can learn to "imply" thickness with the uke. You can purchase a world class uke for $1K where a similar guitar will be about $3K

OK, I've had my say on the uke. Now about the guitar. There is no such thing as small hands being a handicap on the guitar. - assuming you are taller than 3 ft. this should not be be an issue.. Andre Segovia had tiny little hands (they looked like a bundle of cocktail weenies) and he created a world of music. There is such a thing as a *guitar that is too large* for you and that can put your hands in an uncomfortable position and make it seem like your hands are the problem.

If you are around 5 ft. you may want to hunt up a small bodied guitar. Something with a 0 or 00 size. These are Martin designations but anyone who sells guitars will understand the terms as Martin has been around for nearly 200 years now. You can research the sizes on the Martin website so you can become familiar with them. A 12-Fret-to-the-body guitar will also be more comfortable to play as there will be less reach and there ain't much music past the 10th fret anyway!

The best advice I can offer is: Have fun in the hunt. After all is said and done, it's only a guitar. Don't agonize over the instrument. Any reasonable guitar store will accept the instrument back on trade within a reasonable time if it turns out to be the wrong guitar. 
Make sure you negotiate a "set-up" when you purchase the instrument. Guitars sent from the factory are generally not set up for easy play. To facilitate the learning process, you will want the action set low. It can always be changed if you become a 'heavy hitter'!! 

have fun.


----------



## brimc76 (Feb 14, 2008)

The Seagull Folk is a good choice but definately try other sizes just to make sure you are happy with the sound. I own a Seagull Folk and love it but I bought it because of having shoulder trouble. There are OM's (Orchestra Models), as well as other sizes to try out (as has been mentioned) before you decide. Renting is one of the best options as hollowbody has advised. That way you can decide, as you learn, if your guitar choice is right for you. Then when you geta little more familiar with what you want to do you can buy with a bit more experience.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Something that no one has mentioned is that because you are in the city you can think about renting first before you actually go out and buy a guitar places like Long and McQuade rent them out by the week,month type thing and that way you'll get an idea as to what you might like. These options were not avaliable when I started so it was buy something and make it work but at least you're not committed this way if you don't like it ( I know of course you'll like it ) and once you have decided a teacher is your next big step, don't want you to develope any truely bad habits.Ship..............oh and of course you can always come back here and ask questions we don't bite........................................................................................................................................................much that is.


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

I have it on good authority that Ship bites.  Wasn't it L&M that discovered that your bark was NOT worse than your bite?


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

As others have said, renting is definitely a viable option. Long & McQuade will rent any instrument they have on the wall for a pretty decent rate (though honestly when I went in last week, their current stock was pretty sad ... hopefully they'll be restocking soon). They also have a 30 day return policy so you should have plenty of time to decide whether or not you brought home the right guitar. Anything in the Seagull/S&P/Norman line will give you a great instrument for the price (not knowing your budget, I'd suggest starting here). Just start pulling each one down off the wall, sitting with it and strumming it for a while ... find the one that feels and sounds best and go from there. You could even go so far as to ask whoever happens to be in the room at the time to play some of them for you so you can hear how they sound.


----------

